# A&E: Shipping Wars



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

oh.....who am I kidding. I know I'm going to end up watching this mess...LOL

http://www.aetv.com/news/a-e-premieres-new-original-real-life-series-'shipping-wars'-17203858


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Everyone is at war: Storage, Parking, Shipping, Whales, Weeds, Borders, Hogs, Stars, Robots, Weddings, & Cupcakes. Did I miss any?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I'll watch it too, it might be interesting, but I'm sure there will be a ton of manufactured drama.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

How long until another network offers nearly identical show?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

The Flush said:


> How long until another network offers nearly identical show?


Well there already is the Ice Road Truckers series which I don't even think is in the ice anymore. I think they moved to South America!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Normally I would schedule something somewhat interesting such as this for "back up" viewing, but I've got so dang much to watch now that it wouldn't make sense.


----------



## mrdbdigital (Feb 3, 2004)

pmyers said:


> Well there already is the Ice Road Truckers series which I don't even think is in the ice anymore. I think they moved to South America!


That's a spinoff of the regular series. Ice Road Truckers, the original, is still around. The spinoff is called something IRT.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Let me guess, they get the Ice Road Truckers to drive it through fire and then somewhere off of a cliff?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Well there already is the Ice Road Truckers series which I don't even think is in the ice anymore. I think they moved to South America!


Or Gold Rush Alaska.

Doesn't even take place in Alaska anymore!!

Next year, Flying Wild Alaska will be set in Saskatchewan


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I think there will soon be an Alaska based version of every reality show. Storage Wars Alaska will be so much more extreme than the current versions.


----------



## DeDondeEs (Feb 20, 2004)

The Flush said:


> I think there will soon be an Alaska based version of every reality show. Storage Wars Alaska will be so much more extreme than the current versions.


I'm waiting for "The Real Housewives of Fairbanks" A cat fight will break out because one of the women gets a plug-in engine block heater for her truck (with a broken windshield of course) and the other women think that she has just become too stuck up as a result. But then one housewife will get flannel lined jeans and the rumors will fly....


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I did catch a 1 episode (i think) 1 hours show on oil well drilling in Alaska on Planet Green last night. It was actually better than Black Gold because all the characters were not *******s.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Is it wrong to admit that I want to watch the show just to see them drop things?


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

The Flush said:


> I did catch a 1 episode (i think) 1 hours show on oil well drilling in Alaska on Planet Green last night. It was actually better than Black Gold because all the characters were not *******s.


Is it wrong that on the Planet Green channel are shows on drilling for oil and cutting down trees?


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Did I miss any?


Whisker


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

OK...I watched both episodes last night and I really enjoyed this show. Didn't seem to be a lot of "staging" going on (at least yet, but I'm sure it's coming).

I checked out the uship.com website and it seems legit too.

I'm surprised they didn't feature the hot chick shipper in one of these first 2 episodes though.


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

pmyers said:


> OK...I watched both episodes last night and I really enjoyed this show. Didn't seem to be a lot of "staging" going on (at least yet, but I'm sure it's coming).
> 
> I checked out the uship.com website and it seems legit too.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't feature the hot chick shipper in one of these first 2 episodes though.


I watched both as well. So far so good. Interesting collection of drivers.

We saw a pickup towing the big gnome driving southbound on I-71 through Cincinnati. The gnome was on its side though, not standing up like in the previews. The truck that was towing it had the A&E and Shipping Wars logos. Not sure if they are just driving around the county to advertise the show or what.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

this show is going to be an A&E hit for a couple seasons. Colorful characters..good stories from episode to episode due to the variety of items shipped. The drivers seem to know and have strong opinions about each other. Wonder if its just thru UShip or do they meet periodically like share jobs.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Okay, I watched it and enjoyed it enough to keep watching. Luckily Tuesdays are a really light TV night for me.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I liked it but was incredibly annoyed with the fact that they kept replaying the Handyman guy saying that he had to get the horse there in 36 hours or he loses half his money. I think I understood it the first five times he said it.
The rookie guy was a complete moron. How do you get involved in shipping if you don't even have a licensed trailer?


----------



## scottykempf (Dec 1, 2004)

Azlen said:


> I liked it but was incredibly annoyed with the fact that they kept replaying the Handyman guy saying that he had to get the horse there in 36 hours or he loses half his money. I think I understood it the first five times he said it.
> The rookie guy was a complete moron. How do you get involved in shipping if you don't even have a licensed trailer?


I found it hilarious that he even thought for a second that the cops wouldn't target a heavy vehicle like that for stopping. And the fact that the trailer didn't have a tag or plates was a red flag to a bull. Cops love to stop commercial vehicles and go over them with a fine tooth comb. Big payday for the state.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I added it to my SP. It is interesting to see that they use a website and bid on the contracts. And how they lose money based on how late they are.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That guy with the pigtail isn't very customer friendly!

I did love the one guy's comment about negotiating BEFORE you unload the customer's freight!


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

I tivo'd it to watch, mostly because I used UBid once to move something.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Wouldn't it be best for the shipper to call the customer as soon as he realizes the boat is lot heavier than stated?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> I tivo'd it to watch, mostly because I used UBid once to move something.


Mind sharing how it worked on your end? what was your experience?


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Mind sharing how it worked on your end? what was your experience?


I bought a construction jobsite trailer on Ebay and needed it moved from the Chicago suburbs to near Kansas City. It took about a month over all. The first 2 bidders were ulitmately unable to make the delivery, so I had to relist and finally ended up with a guy who did it. Was reasonable enough - I think $600 IIRC.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

What's interesting is just seeing the things people are shipping on the site, and the prices. They definitely seem to have selected some high-bid items. Most bids I found were all clustered around the same price.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I like this show. So far, it is better than Storage Wars.


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

The guy with the ponytail annoys the LIVING **** out of me. I'm a trucker (actual 18 wheels, not a pickup pulling a trailer) and have far too much experience with asses like him. BTW, that last statement is extremely typical of truckers, lol

He's a genius, his way is right, and everyone else in the world is a moron. I get it, I heard it the first seven hundred times you said it.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

FiftyoneFifty said:


> The guy with the ponytail annoys the LIVING **** out of me. I'm a trucker (actual 18 wheels, not a pickup pulling a trailer) and have far too much experience with asses like him. BTW, that last statement is extremely typical of truckers, lol
> 
> He's a genius, his way is right, and everyone else in the world is a moron. I get it, I heard it the first seven hundred times you said it.


He doesn't have a lot to say but can't shut up so he ends up saying the same things over and over again.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Watched the 2 new episodes last night. This show seems to be setup good for the long haul (lol nice pun) because there seems to be an endless amount of different stuff that they can show.

I am already tired of the "rookie" and "super rookie" bashing.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It would be a lot better with less comments from the peanut gallery that are edited in... It just doesn't work with this cast and the lines they've having them say sound so forced.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I found it interesting that its not just who has the lowest bid. The "buyer" must have final say on who the choose which confirms that the whole "sit around your laptop at a certain time" is a bunch of BS. I bet they place their bid and then are notified later if they won or not.

Regardless, the shipping aspect is very interesting.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I admit, I am liking this more than Storage Wars now. The bidding aspect mixed in with the weird things people buy/ship should keep this show going for a while.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I admit, I am liking this more than Storage Wars now. The bidding aspect mixed in with the weird things people buy/ship should keep this show going for a while.


totally agree. The variety of things that can be shipped should keep this show fresh for a long time.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I found it interesting that its not just who has the lowest bid. The "buyer" must have final say on who the choose which confirms that the whole "sit around your laptop at a certain time" is a bunch of BS. I bet they place their bid and then are notified later if they won or not.
> 
> Regardless, the shipping aspect is very interesting.


Having used Ubid, yes, as the buyer you can choose amongst the final bids. Factors such as feedback, insurance coverage, etc. can be evaluated.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> Having used Ubid, yes, as the buyer you can choose amongst the final bids. Factors such as feedback, insurance coverage, etc. can be evaluated.


Good to have confirmation on what I was thinking. So the entire "auction" aspect is staged. Bids probably come in over days and then you are notified later on. No "shippers gather around their computers at a certain time" bs.

I also think we are only seeing one side of this. Meaning we see them deliver something from Seattle to NY, but I would bet they are also picking up things to bring back with them on their return trip. Otherwise you'd be coming home empty, and empty is lost revenue.

Regardless, I still love this show!


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

They've also gotten both the sender and receiver to sign waivers agreeing to be on television for each shipment. I'm guessing the producers arrange that before the bidding even starts. They'd definitely want that setup before they send a camera crew to the pickup location.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Good to have confirmation on what I was thinking. So the entire "auction" aspect is staged. Bids probably come in over days and then you are notified later on. No "shippers gather around their computers at a certain time" bs.
> 
> I also think we are only seeing one side of this. Meaning we see them deliver something from Seattle to NY, but I would bet they are also picking up things to bring back with them on their return trip. Otherwise you'd be coming home empty, and empty is lost revenue.
> 
> Regardless, I still love this show!


I'm not sure why you think it's completely staged. Sure the shipper can put in their lowest bid and be done with it, but if someone underbids them they might not win. If they put the absolute lowest bid in to start then they might lose out on money.

If the bidding ends at a specific time and the shipper isn't busy, I'd be willing to bet that they are right there thinking about lowering their bid if they have to, just like it's shown on TV.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It's staged because these bids come in over a period of time. There isn't some magical time where drivers all pull over and bid against some magical timer. Bids come in and the "shipper" can chose a bid at anytime based on whatever criteria they want. The driver won't know if they won until the shipper notifies them.

The show wants to make it out like the last 30 seconds of a Ebay auction.

Here is a pretty good video of how Uship works:


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Good to have confirmation on what I was thinking. So the entire "auction" aspect is staged. Bids probably come in over days and then you are notified later on. No "shippers gather around their computers at a certain time" bs.
> 
> I also think we are only seeing one side of this. Meaning we see them deliver something from Seattle to NY, but I would bet they are also picking up things to bring back with them on their return trip. Otherwise you'd be coming home empty, and empty is lost revenue.
> 
> Regardless, I still love this show!


It is just like ebay. Bids are accepted over a time period, but for good jobs, there is a bidding war at the end. They would see they are low bid, but the shipper has the leeway. And yes, the goal is to always have a full truck.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Similiar to Ebay expect the "seller" chooses the winner. That's a pretty big difference.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

pmyers said:


> Similiar to Ebay expect the "seller" chooses the winner. That's a pretty big difference.


Yes the seller does choose the winner. However they're still incentive to watch the bidding so you can lower your bid at the end if necessary. Because you have a better chance of winning the job if you are the lowest.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That male rookie guy really is an idiot and in way over his head.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

pmyers said:


> That male rookie guy really is an idiot and in way over his head.


You would think he would learn. One of his biggest problems was that piece of crap van.

I loved seeing Roy go so far into the hole on his load and then seeing that he got absolutely no stars in the customer feedback.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw, I had a mod change the title of this thread to reflect what it has evolved into: A discussion on the entire season.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> That male rookie guy really is an idiot and in way over his head.


Seriously! You fry your van once, so you continue to haul a trailer way too big for that van? What a moron. Clearly his Dad is funding this moronic operation of his.

And there is NO way I would haul livestock. What a pain.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> ...And there is NO way I would haul livestock. What a pain.


The girl seems to enjoy it and be pretty good at it...plus it seems to pay pretty good without having to own any big equipment.

I certainly never would though!


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Hauling livestock is expensive!

Roy mentioned that he would've walked away from the food truck if he'd known about its operating condition. If such a case is a driver indemnified against a bad review if the auction description is materially different than reality?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Ment said:


> Hauling livestock is expensive!
> 
> Roy mentioned that he would've walked away from the food truck if he'd known about its operating condition. If such a case is a driver indemnified against a bad review if the auction description is materially different than reality?


They have shown/discussed the drivers "re-negotiating" with the shipper if the load wasn't as advertised: like if the dimensions were wrong or if the weight was way off.

So I would assume the drivers do have some protection before they actually agree to accept the load and put it on their truck. I would also assume that once it's on their truck, they've accepted the terms of the orginal agreement.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

seems to me they'd have bolierplate language in their shipping agreements that covered things like "vehicles must be in running condition" or "delays that are not the responsibility of the transporting company will be billed at $x/hour, minimum one hour increments" and "additional fees are required if stated weight and/or dimensions provided by shipper are inaccurate" and "shipper is responsible for appropriate resources (ie equipment, personnel, etc.) for removal of item at destination."

I guess no one's ever heard of appliance handtrucks on this show. Dont move without them 

When Roy rolled that TBird out of his trailer a few shows ago right next to that guy's vehicle in the driveway I was waiting for it to veer right into it -- I would have told the guy to move it first.

I enjoy this show for now, but I have to wonder how many of this shipping situations are "enhanced" by the producers of the show.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

This show is interesting enough for me to watch for awhile. I agree the edited in comments are unnecessary and forced. Sure some of it is staged, as it is on all similar shows.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Why did the rookie even take that big trailer just to put that statue in? That would have fit in his van. Or, why didn't he pick up other stuff to make the trip profitable? Maybe he did but we just didn't see it. 

That guy is useless and really does have no business being in the business. I kinda get the feeling that his family must do this too because he's called his dad a few times and mentioned that his brother has a big trailer.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

VegasVic said:


> This show is interesting enough for me to watch for awhile. I agree the edited in comments are unnecessary and forced. *Sure some of it is staged, as it is on all similar shows*.


I agree, but on most of those other shows the comments from the other participants are their editorials on situations that they were actually apart of. These folks, however, are never in the same place at the same time, meaning that the only thing they are basing their comments on are clips shown to them by the producers or things that are relayed to them verbally. This makes it seem even more forced and awkward.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I kind of like the comments.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Why did the rookie even take that big trailer just to put that statue in? That would have fit in his van. Or, why didn't he pick up other stuff to make the trip profitable? Maybe he did but we just didn't see it.


If he put it in his van, where would he sleep?  We've seen he lives back there.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

This show just reminds me that if I have something fragile that needs to be shipped, I'm doing it myself. I don't understand why it is that the rookie guy is also required to bring the items into the home. Most of the shipments I've received are "threshold" deliveries, precluding the shippers from having to bring them up stairs and such.

It's also clear that they have cast shippers in geographic areas. You know that the boat moving couple is not going to "win" the bid of moving something from Florida to New York, since they're based out of Oregon. Clearly the drama on them bidding on a load originating across the country is manufactured after the fact.

It is an interesting show, but just like Storage Wars it would be enlightening to find someone that could tell us the truth as to how this all works.

Oh, and this: pony tail guy is a dooshbag.


----------



## gschrock (Dec 28, 2001)

I do kinda wonder if Uship is really getting the type of publicity they want from this show. Because quite honestly, after having watched a few episodes, I'd have serious second thoughts about whether I really wanted to use them to bid out any shipping jobs I have. The people the show has focused on haven't exactly filled me with large amounts of confidence.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

gschrock said:


> I do kinda wonder if Uship is really getting the type of publicity they want from this show. Because quite honestly, after having watched a few episodes, I'd have serious second thoughts about whether I really wanted to use them to bid out any shipping jobs I have. The people the show has focused on haven't exactly filled me with large amounts of confidence.


understood, but then would the show have any interest/longevity if it was just people hauling stuff? It's the mishaps that people usually like.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

So I went on the Uship site and poked around a little bit....and maybe I'd even try this if the registration and fees aren't too expensive. Since I am periodically driving from my home state on 700-1000 mile one way visits to family, I might just take my pickup truck and see if I could cover gas both ways by hauling a motorcycle or something that would fit in the bed safely.

I saw some on there from my area to Salt Lake City paying $200 to haul a trail bike, how hard could that be?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Maui said:


> I loved seeing Roy go so far into the hole on his load and then seeing that he got absolutely no stars in the customer feedback.


I thought that was really funny. He got the load there in a condition not all that removed from what it was when it started the journey-- certainly that's worth a star or two? I suppose acting like an impatient jerk to your customer, even if they deserve it, is not the best strategy. The core problem seemed to be that the shipper said the vehicle was in running condition but when the hauler got there it clearly was not.



pmyers said:


> That male rookie guy really is an idiot and in way over his head.


It seems he's clearly chosen the wrong profession. I have no clue how he thought towing a huge trailer behind a van was ever going to work. I bet that van, probably a V6, couldn't move out of its own way when it was empty.



DanB said:


> When Roy rolled that TBird out of his trailer a few shows ago right next to that guy's vehicle in the driveway I was waiting for it to veer right into it -- I would have told the guy to move it first.


He really lucked out there... I'm a bit puzzled why he angled his trailer in such a manner.



gschrock said:


> The people the show has focused on haven't exactly filled me with large amounts of confidence.


With the exception of van man, I think everybody has generally done OK. No matter who hauls it, unique loads like these are going to require somebody to do some non-standard work to make it happen. Take the caboose which required cutting off the top of it. I have no doubt the buyer and hauler knew full well this was going to have to happen before he arrived on site with his truck, and the rest was just amped-up garbage for the TV show.

I do wonder though why the haulers keep agreeing to time tables which are clearly far too optimistic for the miles being logged for the shipment.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> So I went on the Uship site and poked around a little bit....and maybe I'd even try this if the registration and fees aren't too expensive. Since I am periodically driving from my home state on 700-1000 mile one way visits to family, I might just take my pickup truck and see if I could cover gas both ways by hauling a motorcycle or something that would fit in the bed safely.
> 
> I saw some on there from my area to Salt Lake City paying $200 to haul a trail bike, how hard could that be?


Please have a friend video tape the experience and post here! LOL


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I used Uship to have a king size mattress shipped from Maryland to Ohio. I think it cost $200, but the brand new mattress was free, so it was worth it. It came on a box truck. I think they had another delivery elsewhere in Ohio and showed up later than expected. I gave them a tip for the late delivery since I requested that they go ahead an deliver it late (11PM?). I had already moved the old mattress, so I needed something to sleep on. If not for that, I would have had them wait another day.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

My guess is that they have crews with all the drivers and the film every trip and we only see the small percentage of trips, the ones where things go really bad.


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> So I went on the Uship site and poked around a little bit....and maybe I'd even try this if the registration and fees aren't too expensive. Since I am periodically driving from my home state on 700-1000 mile one way visits to family, I might just take my pickup truck and see if I could cover gas both ways by hauling a motorcycle or something that would fit in the bed safely.
> 
> I saw some on there from my area to Salt Lake City paying $200 to haul a trail bike, how hard could that be?


You own a storage facility and auction off units. You're thinking about hauling some items. Next you need to open a pawn shop.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Maui said:


> My guess is that they have crews with all the drivers and the film every trip and we only see the small percentage of trips, the ones where things go really bad.


Makes sense. Same idea as Storage Wars. They probably also go for interesting items. They watch what they bid on, and if its far/entertaining, they hop along for the ride.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

VegasVic said:


> You own a storage facility and auction off units. You're thinking about hauling some items. Next you need to open a pawn shop.


:up:
Actually, I'm thinking about building a dredge and heading to the Bering Sea. From the looks of some of those, my 13yr. old daughter and I could put something together with duct tape, bailing wire and a couple of empty barrels.


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

Don't forget the shippers on the show are also making money for being on the show - so I doubt any of them are losing money on the deal.


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

Gregor said:


> Don't forget the shippers on the show are also making money for being on the show - so I doubt any of them are losing money on the deal.


Many people don't understand that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

wow...another example of Roy (I think that's the guy with the cat) having ZERO people skills. How does he get any good feeback?

It is funny how he always tries to steamroll the customer: "just sign right here and state delivered with no shipper damage" without them even checking anything.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Indeed he doesnt have any people skills. 

I guess he's just good enough to where, most of the time he gets the job done. He does actually seem to go the extra mile to make sure it's done right. Even if he is an a-hat.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Yeah you wouldn't want Roy as part of your PR dept but he's a good person to delegate a task to as he gets things done no matter the underlying motivation; pride/ego etc.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

We did get to see a little glimpse of how it really works with the auctions last night: The shippers can bid but they can also put in conditions. For example the girl says "I'll bid $XXX if they crate it up for me" or the trucker guy says: "I'll bid $XXX and hope they are ok with sides and a tarp".


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I would have been some kind of pissed off if that pirate ship arrived the way it did. The purchaser was stupid to not have required it to be shipped in a covered trailer. I kept thinking how easy it would have been to just remove the mast and slide it into catdaddy's trailer and be done with it. Putting it on that gigantic deckless boat trailer completely torn apart and wrapped in pallet wrap was a joke. I seriously would have told him to keep on driving, especially if I hadn't already paid for it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

strange, my DVR hasn't picked up the pirate ship ep.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

oops, sorry... :/

My DVR had 2 eps last night back to back.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> oops, sorry... :/
> 
> My DVR had 2 eps last night back to back.


no worries....I'm not really worried about "spoilers" for this show 

I just must have had a conflict or something.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

So Marc take the tarp off the car part way through the trip for no good reason? And then when he gets to the destination, he stresses about getting his big rig into the exactly delivery spot, even he's delivering two fully functional vehicles, which could be easily driven a few hundred feet?


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I think the tarp was just to make sure it didn't get wet. He was close to the delivery in mexico and it was not going to rain so he took it off.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

markb said:


> So Marc take the tarp off the car part way through the trip for no good reason? And then when he gets to the destination, he stresses about getting his big rig into the exactly delivery spot, even he's delivering two fully functional vehicles, which could be easily driven a few hundred feet?


I completely concur. Made no sense whatsoever, other than to add to the "drama" that he had to back his truck into what looked like a VERY easy spot to back a truck into... Also, it's a $100,000 Baja race truck, why would you tell the transport truck driver "go ahead, take it for a spin before you load it"....and then as the truck driver, why would you?

As far as the tarp goes, I recall his comment was "I want to showoff my load, so I'm going to take the tarp off". If that was really the reason, how stupid was that? Supposedly he was in a close time pinch, so he stops to singlehandedly remove that huge tarp, breakdown the supporting bows and fold it all back into his storage box?

Any idea why the steel was not painted? What is the purpose of sending a truck with raw steel to Mexico where even the slightest moisture will start it rusting?

I don't know which one of these characters is the most silly. I suppose it depends on who they focus on week to week.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Oh, and almost forgot... when he gets to Mexico, he just happens to run into some acquaintances driving buggies, and he borrows one of the buggies to go scout out the delivery point. Not buying this for one second.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

It probably wasn't painted because of weight.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

How can a professional driver ever run out of gas?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The Flush said:


> How can a* professional *driver ever run out of gas?


that is your answer.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

vertigo235 said:


> It probably wasn't painted because of weight.


Nah, I don't think that's the case for a Baja race truck. Those babies will take on so much mud and debris during the course of a race that a couple ounces of paint is immaterial. They'll collect more in just bug guts in the first 10 miles than the paint would weigh.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

I certainly hope these shows arent a real indication of the status of how business is done now in the USA.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DanB said:


> I certainly hope these shows arent a real indication of the status of how business is done now in the USA.


Unfortunately I think it is.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

The Flush said:


> How can a professional driver ever run out of gas?


I suppose your GPS could tell you there's a diesel station near, when there isn't.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

markb said:


> I suppose your GPS could tell you there's a diesel station near, when there isn't.


guess I'm weird but when my gas needle gets to 1/4 tank I start looking for fuel.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

DanB said:


> guess I'm weird but when my gas needle gets to 1/4 tank I start looking for fuel.


That wastes time.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

vertigo235 said:


> That wastes time.


Not as much as waiting for someone to bring you some gas.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

And why wouldn't you have a gas can of gas in the bed of your pickup?


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

That whole running out of gas thing was completely manufactured for dramatic effect. There really wasn't much else interesting happening with that load, so that was there way of spicing it up. No one - especially someone as invested in transporting livestock as she is - would even think about driving into desert conditions with live animals (in a trailer!) without a full tank and, as pmyers stated, a spare can of gas in the back.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> And why wouldn't you have a gas can of gas in the bed of your pickup?


..as opposed to a gas can of milk?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> ..as opposed to a gas can of milk?


as opposed to a gas can of air


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

My DVR finally picked up the pirate ship/baja card episode. I totally agree that the baja one was total BS! 

Why on earth would there have been bare metal in the first place? (unless maybe the actual shipment involved him taking it somewhere to be painted/powder coated and THEN taken to Mexico and they edited that part out). 

And why did he even need to back his truck into that little spot only to then drive both trucks around all the buildings and park them in front?


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 8, 2006)

Yeah, it seems like even with so few episodes in this first season they are already resorting to inventing things in an attempt to make it interesting.

Even the bidding part is getting [more] silly. Based on the different types of equipment each of them have, most are completely eliminated from the start for specific job, yet they pretend it's a load they are able to take. Then they "realize" at some point that - oops! - they can't take on that job and "drop out" of bidding that they were never really in to begin with.

Not sure I'll stick around for season two.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Season 2 is when they introduce the villian who has a fleet of trucks of all shapes and sizes that nobody will get along with (i.e Dave Hester from Storage Wars).


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

Boston Fan said:


> Even the bidding part is getting [more] silly. Based on the different types of equipment each of them have, most are completely eliminated from the start for specific job, yet they pretend it's a load they are able to take. Then they "realize" at some point that - oops! - they can't take on that job and "drop out" of bidding that they were never really in to begin with.


havent checked but I wonder if they are actually even really bidding on these loads in the first place. All the "jobs" could be preplanned by the producers.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Why on earth would there have been bare metal in the first place? (unless maybe the actual shipment involved him taking it somewhere to be painted/powder coated and THEN taken to Mexico and they edited that part out).
> 
> And why did he even need to back his truck into that little spot only to then drive both trucks around all the buildings and park them in front?


both good questions... If you remember, the recipient of the Baja truck pointed out that the rust was already starting on the front bar, so it wasn't painted before he delivered it.

I sure hope this doesn't become something like TruTV's repo shows, it strangely shows some promise but if they keep doing things like this it will flame out quickly.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

DanB said:


> havent checked but I wonder if they are actually even really bidding on these loads in the first place. All the "jobs" could be preplanned by the producers.


They do probably bid on these loads, but it doesn't go down anything like is shown on the show. There is no "same time everyday" stuff. Bids do have to be submitted by a certain time but the "shippie" then gets to chose whatever bid they prefer and then notify the shipper. This could be minutes or days later.

As has been shown, it's not just based on price. Somebody could win with a higher price because they have a better rating or because they have a certain type of truck/trailer.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

They also never show any other shippers bidding on these loads. At least Storage Wars/Auction Hunters shows the non-show competition bidding.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> both good questions... If you remember, the recipient of the Baja truck pointed out that the rust was already starting on the front bar, so it wasn't painted before he delivered it.
> 
> I sure hope this doesn't become something like TruTV's repo shows, it strangely shows some promise but if they keep doing things like this it will flame out quickly.


Ahh..you're right. It wasn't painted on delivery.

And I agree that I hope this doesn't get "repo'd"

I love this show and there really is no need for all of this fake stuff. I'd rather they throw in a 3rd shipment every episode.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

Also, a shipper is almost never going to drive cross country empty to just to get a load. They would need to be somewhat nearby first.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Clearly the whole staged bidding drama is shot after the fact. There's just too many variables that go into bidding on a load. Most have already been pointed out here:
type of load
type of equipment
requirements of the shipper
location of the load
destination of the load
time requirements

My opinion is that rarely, if ever, these people are actually bidding against each other. More than likely they get the loads they want (and more importantly are in the right location/time to get) bidding against shippers we don't see, then the producers recreate a bidding war among these 4 personalities and script their comments while doing so.

This is obviously all backward engineered and in real danger of getting too hokey to watch.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I totally agree, and it is a shame. The concept is totally solid and doesn't need any of this crap.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

btw....why on earth would you try to ship that "pirate ship" using the same trailer you use to haul actual ships? That load looked like it would be perfect for a small enclosed trailer and a total waste of space/gas on that HUGE tralier.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

I would have laid the pirate ship on its side on the pallet it was already on and shipped it that way.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

The Flush said:


> I would have laid the pirate ship on its side on the pallet it was already on and shipped it that way.


I'm not shipping with you...


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> btw....why on earth would you try to ship that "pirate ship" using the same trailer you use to haul actual ships? That load looked like it would be perfect for a small enclosed trailer and a total waste of space/gas on that HUGE tralier.


All I can figure is that they were near the origin of the shipment when it came on Uship and was supposed to be delivered somewhere in the general direction of going home or wherever they were headed for a real boat job. That's the downside to their setup, they can take the huge boats that nobody else can, but the odds of picking up another big boat in the area that they drop off their load is pretty slim. I would guess of all the people on the show, that husband/wife team has the most chance of pulling an empty trailer around. There is no way he can make a living waiting for a boat to come up on Uship and hope he's in the general area. I'm confident they get real jobs from yacht dealers and such and just do the Uship thing to get some cash on the way home.

I previously said I thought the couple was based out of the PNW, but I read the sticker on her window and it listed some city in Tennessee. I wouldn't have guessed that Tennessee would be the best place to base a boat shipping business, but maybe it's something like a Liberian flag on a cruise ship...the taxes are lowest there...

Oh, and would you have accepted that pirate ship when it arrived?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think one would need to have a few different types of trailers if you wanted to be really successfull.


----------



## Tobashadow (Nov 11, 2006)

Jayjoans said:


> All I can figure is that they were near the origin of the shipment when it came on Uship and was supposed to be delivered somewhere in the general direction of going home or wherever they were headed for a real boat job. That's the downside to their setup, they can take the huge boats that nobody else can, but the odds of picking up another big boat in the area that they drop off their load is pretty slim. I would guess of all the people on the show, that husband/wife team has the most chance of pulling an empty trailer around. There is no way he can make a living waiting for a boat to come up on Uship and hope he's in the general area. I'm confident they get real jobs from yacht dealers and such and just do the Uship thing to get some cash on the way home.
> 
> I previously said I thought the couple was based out of the PNW, but I read the sticker on her window and it listed some city in Tennessee. I wouldn't have guessed that Tennessee would be the best place to base a boat shipping business, but maybe it's something like a Liberian flag on a cruise ship...the taxes are lowest there...
> 
> Oh, and would you have accepted that pirate ship when it arrived?


Actually in Tennessee there is a lot of major waterways and boat manufacturers from small boats to multi million dollar boats.

There is at least five places in just my county that makes boats, one within walking distance for fishing boats and one at the edge of the county currently making a boat for Tiger Woods worth over $3 million.

http://www.boatbuilders.us/tennessee.htm


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Well there you go. I learned something about Tennessee today. Makes sense then that they get boatloads of boat loads (yuck yuck yuck) out of Tennessee, furthering my assumption that the Uship loads are only for when they're deadheading back to TN.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So I am assuming that the trucker guy has to abide by CDL long haul regulations and can only drive a certain amount of time in a day, but none of the other drivers would?


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

I know that commercial type vehicles over 26' need a CDL. Roy might have one and I'm pretty sure that both the trucker and the boat hauling couple would be required to have one. The cowgirl and the noob are probably winging it on unintentional or intentional ignorance.

If you have a CDL, I do think you have to respect the time limits when driving for hire. If the trucker is just deadheading to his house, I'm not sure he is considered as on the clock, if he owns his own truck.


----------



## FiftyoneFifty (May 16, 2006)

MarkofT said:


> I know that commercial type vehicles over 26' need a CDL. Roy might have one and I'm pretty sure that both the trucker and the boat hauling couple would be required to have one. The cowgirl and the noob are probably winging it on unintentional or intentional ignorance.
> 
> If you have a CDL, I do think you have to respect the time limits when driving for hire. If the trucker is just deadheading to his house, I'm not sure he is considered as on the clock, if he owns his own truck.


Obtaining classes of CDL depends on what you are driving/towing, and it varies by weight. Class B (Single unit heavy duty class 7 in most states) is a truck weighing between 26,001 lbs 30,000 lbs and the ability to haul a trailer under 10,000 lbs. These trailers are not (typically) required to have air brakes,

Class A vehicles (33,000 lbs+, heavy duty class 8 in most states) are any combination vehicle hauling a trailer over 10,000lbs typically with air. In my state, any driver operating a commercial vehicle, regardless of weight are limited in their on-duty driving time.

As for above, any driver, empty or not, are required to take their breaks and down time per fed regulations.
I think the only one on the show required to have a CDL is tractor-trailer guy. Everyone elses trailer looks to be light enough, and w/o air


----------



## net114 (Dec 29, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I totally agree, and it is a shame. The concept is totally solid and doesn't need any of this crap.


I didn't put all the pre-planned bidding drama together, but I was getting a little tired of each competitor commenting on each other's shipments. They are watching the video obviously, but the comments get old. "I guess to Jarrod, size really doesn't matter!" har dee har har. I guess all these people know each other supposedly, when these comments might be funny among friends?

It reminds me of stories I've heard from Big Brother, where the producers keep asking certain questions in the Diary Room until they get the desired effect.

I would rather have some kind of narrator, and maybe make their shippers compete for real. First to get $10,000 in shipments by X date gets $100,000 in prizes or something. Make them race along the same routes or something.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

net114 said:


> ...I would rather have some kind of narrator, and maybe make their shippers compete for real. First to get $10,000 in shipments by X date gets $100,000 in prizes or something. Make them race along the same routes or something.


That would be hard to admin because the trucker guy would have a huge advantage over the "rookies" cause he can make that on one load.


----------



## The Flush (Aug 3, 2005)

They would have to take into account the greater depreciation and finance costs of owning a big rig vs a pickup and trailer.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I was at a luncheon today for best companies in Austin. And who do we get seated with? None other than the CEO of uShip! I ofcourse had to comment how I knew them, and asked him a few questions about the show, and how it came about. He's really nice and really was informative.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Frylock said:


> I was at a luncheon today for best companies in Austin. And who do we get seated with? None other than the CEO of uShip! I ofcourse had to comment how I knew them, and asked him a few questions about the show, and how it came about. He's really nice and really was informative.


You want to share with the rest of the class what he said?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

verdugan said:


> You want to share with the rest of the class what he said?


Agreed!


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Let's see...

Apparently the show came about from another local company here in Austin. He knew someone from the video company, and the video company came to them (I forget the video company's name) and said how much A&E would like a show about shipping things. He said that that was crazy, but agreed to go along with it. They followed a few drivers around and shot a lot of footage, sent it over to A&E, and A&E loved it. He mentioned that A&E also has ordered 26 episodes for next season.

He mentioned that its definitely "adapted" for tv. As you know, the auctions don't run at the same time. They happen over time, when items are put up. He also mentioned that most people don't haul assorted things. For example, the woman (I forget her name) who hauls livestock? She basically just hauls livestock. He said she doesn't really bid on the other jobs. The show just adds that in to create some bidding drama.

He also mentioned that in addition to the small-time people on the show, they have a rather large fleet of trucks, and many big companies use them as well to ship large quantities of items. However, A&E doesn't find that exciting, so it leaves it out of the show.

From what I gathered they don't have a lot of interaction with the office as much now. It's more following the drivers, and seeing what they will be hauling. He did say that the drivers are shipping/delivering a lot more things than it appears on the show. I am guessing those people either didn't want to be on the show, or as with the trucks, the products aren't very interesting.

He was a really nice guy. I definitely get the sense that he has been asked about the show A LOT, and less about the company as a whole since the show first began to air.

They also have a European division, based out of Amsterdam I think. I wonder if they will follow European shippers, or create a European version of the show.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Awesome info. Thanks!

I'll say this....If I ever needed to ship something "strange" I no know about Uship which I had no idea about before this show.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Awesome info. Thanks!
> 
> I'll say this....If I ever needed to ship something "strange" I no know about Uship which I had no idea about before this show.


This to both statements.

Thank you for the info.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I will also say that when you describe a show you enjoy watching as "a program where people bid on shipping strange items and watching them be transported" really gets you quite a few looks and a few "Why is this a show?" comments.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> I will also say that when you describe a show you enjoy watching as "a program where people bid on shipping strange items and watching them be transported" really gets you quite a few looks and a few "Why is this a show?" comments.


Or gators, or ducks, or crabs.....my friends say the same thing about most shows I watch!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Season 2 has started.

I don't know why I find a show about shipping items across the country interesting, but dang if I don't really enjoy this show.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

Agreed


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

Is it the same format with the same people?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Yep, same format and the folks from last year are back. Plus a new kid with his girlfriend and dog.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

The older couple with the boat specific trailer are missing.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

That's right. One couple was swapped out. Still highly amusing. And very addictive. It makes me want to follow them around.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Frylock said:


> ...
> 
> He also mentioned that most people don't haul assorted things. For example, the woman (I forget her name) who hauls livestock? She basically just hauls livestock. He said she doesn't really bid on the other jobs. The show just adds that in to create some bidding drama.


It looks like she has a new regular trailer for season 2 and is now hauling more than livestock.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I can't believe Roy was allowed to cut the statue in two.

I can't believe the young guy was two full days late on his delivery. 

I want to see the new couple screw up. I'm already not a fan of them.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

That young guy is a disaster every time. 

They clearly told Roy he could cut it in half, but he probably should check with the Buyer (or more importantly his client who is paying him) first before doing anything like that.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Why does anybody accept bids from the guy in the van? He's got a rating of one star and just about every job we've seen him do on the show has been totally screwed up. I wonder if he found another load for his rented trailer for the way back.

I'm not understanding why Roy decided the best course of action was cutting the statue in half. He said something about how it was going to snap in two. It seems like an ingenious guy such as himself would've been able to find a less destructive way to solve the problem (such as build a scaffold to cradle it, which it looks like he and his crew had to do for what remained anyway.)


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

ElJay said:


> I'm not understanding why Roy decided the best course of action was cutting the statue in half.


they only gave him 2 hours to get it out of the building.

anyway, I'm sure a lot of this is scripted drama.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

The kid with the van is such a 'F'-up. I cannot believe ppl still hire him. 
I am undecided about the new couple. So far I prefer the couple they replaced. 

Roy cracks me up. Oscar the Grouch.


That stuffed animal family was just.... creee-eeeee-eeepy. I can easily see them starring in an episode of the 2013 season of 'Hoarders'. 

Did Jen have that JLo booty last season? wow.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That MLB statue bit just made no sense to me from start to finish.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Wow....for once I actually agreed with Roy...that Geod guy was an *******!


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree. I don't know why Roy didn't just walk away. I guess the money is tempting, but you'd think as soon as you run into a customer like that you just get back in the truck and drive away.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I thought the same thing, but who knows how far he drove to get there and then find out the guy is a jackass. Finding yourself in BFE with no load isn't smart business. 

I enjoy this show, but more and more I'm getting tired of all the setups and manufactured drama. If you're sitting in Texas and the load originates in NY and needs to be taken to Oregon, I dare say you're not going to bid aggressively. It's as if these are the only 5 bidders on the whole Uship site, which is clearly not true. Same goes for Storage Wars, although there are 60 people shown at the auction, only the stars are bidding.....yeah, sure.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Jayjoans said:


> I thought the same thing, but who knows how far he drove to get there and then find out the guy is a jackass. Finding yourself in BFE with no load isn't smart business.
> 
> I enjoy this show, but more and more I'm getting tired of all the setups and manufactured drama. If you're sitting in Texas and the load originates in NY and needs to be taken to Oregon, I dare say you're not going to bid aggressively. It's as if these are the only 5 bidders on the whole Uship site, which is clearly not true. Same goes for Storage Wars, although there are 60 people shown at the auction, only the stars are bidding.....yeah, sure.


They show other people bidding, they just don't show other people winning.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> I thought the same thing, but who knows how far he drove to get there and then find out the guy is a jackass. Finding yourself in BFE with no load isn't smart business.


That's what I figured as well. Once your there its hard to drive away.



> I enjoy this show, but more and more I'm getting tired of all the setups and manufactured drama. If you're sitting in Texas and the load originates in NY and needs to be taken to Oregon, I dare say you're not going to bid aggressively. It's as if these are the only 5 bidders on the whole Uship site, which is clearly not true. Same goes for Storage Wars, although there are 60 people shown at the auction, only the stars are bidding.....yeah, sure.


Any of these wars shows are the same. There are always a lot more bidders. The whole: They get on their laptops at the same time to check the bidding is totally fake and untrue as we've talked about before in this thread. Its all done over a period of time and the customer actually chooses who wins.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Jayjoans said:


> I thought the same thing, but who knows how far he drove to get there and then find out the guy is a jackass. Finding yourself in BFE with no load isn't smart business.
> 
> I enjoy this show, but more and more I'm getting tired of all the setups and manufactured drama. If you're sitting in Texas and the load originates in NY and needs to be taken to Oregon, I dare say you're not going to bid aggressively. It's as if these are the only 5 bidders on the whole Uship site, which is clearly not true. Same goes for Storage Wars, although there are 60 people shown at the auction, only the stars are bidding.....yeah, sure.


As stated before in this thread, this is adjusted for tv. The bidding takes place over time, and they really don't all bid on the same thing As one guy pointed out, he wasn't licensed to transport household goods. The girl, whose name I forget, really only transports animals. They just edit things to make a show. It's not meant to be reality.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I'd say 99.9% of the time if I know a reality show is produced like this, I don't watch it.

But there is just something about this one that has me hooked.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Frylock said:


> As stated before in this thread, this is adjusted for tv. The bidding takes place over time, and they really don't all bid on the same thing As one guy pointed out, he wasn't licensed to transport household goods. The girl, whose name I forget, really only transports animals. They just edit things to make a show. It's not meant to be reality.


I strongly suspect that it's more than just editing. As in, the producers went out looking for interesting items to move and interesting characters to submit the jobs for bid. They didn't just naturally end up on uShip.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I agree with this, complete fabrication. They'd have to know beforehand that the shipper and receiver would agree to be on television.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> I agree with this, complete fabrication. They'd have to know beforehand that the shipper and receiver would agree to be on television.


Well considering that the whole "bidding" thing is done after the fact, it would be easy to only show the shipments were they both agreed to be on tv already.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Even if bidding was done as shown on TV it wouldn't be hard to film everyone and then edit. Even if the shipper didn't want to be on TV, they could film anything outside and if the shipper gets in the picture blur them out.

But yes I agree with others that the bidding is faked and after the fact and we already know who will win and what the winning bid is. So when say Roy jumps in to give Marc a hard time and cut his profit it is all for drama.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I loved when the new young couple called it his "kreeper van". LOL!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

You couldn't get a wedding cake made locally for less than $700?!?


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I was wondering what was so special about that cake... And it was no surprise that jabbing the huge rod down the center of it seriously affected the top layer. Bad idea all around. The cake maker never should've taken the order knowing it would have to be shipped, and the idiots who ordered it in the first place should've found a local baker.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ElJay said:


> I was wondering what was so special about that cake... And it was no surprise that jabbing the huge rod down the center of it seriously affected the top layer. Bad idea all around. The cake maker never should've taken the order knowing it would have to be shipped, and the idiots who ordered it in the first place should've found a local baker.


Well it seemed that the baker in NC offered to bake it for free for the couple because they couldn't afford it, but I don't understand who paid the $700 to ship it and why they didn't just get a local cake for less than $700.

I assume it was because it was staged.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Well it seemed that the baker in NC offered to bake it for free for the couple because they couldn't afford it, but I don't understand who paid the $700 to ship it and why they didn't just get a local cake for less than $700.
> 
> I assume it was because it was staged.


I understood it to be that the baker donated the cake to the couple (who were friends). I assume they paid for the shipping.

And yes, you can get cakes cheaper, but a decent multi-layer cake like that here in Kansas would be 3 to 4 per serving, so that cake would easily run 600-900 here.

In Connecticut, probably higher.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I don't know if anyone is still watching, but on tonight's episode could he not just have let enough air out of the tires of the monster truck to drop it the needed inches?


----------



## mike_k (Sep 20, 2005)

innocentfreak said:


> I don't know if anyone is still watching, but on tonight's episode could he not just have let enough air out of the tires of the monster truck to drop it the needed inches?


I was thinking the same thing. I guess if he did that we wouldn't have had all of the drama and nail-biting tension wondering if he was going to make it on time.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

My favorite line had to be Jarod referring to Roy as "******* Gandelf"


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Frylock said:


> My favorite line had to be Jarod referring to Roy as "******* Gandelf"


That was a great line.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

mike_k said:


> I was thinking the same thing. I guess if he did that we wouldn't have had all of the drama and nail-biting tension wondering if he was going to make it on time.


Agreed. Having said that, I was still surprised how long it takes to get each permit.

I thought there were more expensive too. They were only $30. Why wouldn't the shipper (or the guy who bought the truck) pay for the permits?


----------



## NetJunkie (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah. This fake drama is annoying. I said the same thing about the tires as soon as he mentioned being a little too tall. But then again...do monster trucks have air filled tires or are they just really, really stiff? Either way it seems for like $30/state you'd line up permits....

They intentionally don't ask simple questions to make more drama and it's becoming more and more obvious.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

I also can't imagine there isn't something in the website terms that covers 
inaccurate listings. It seems every episode now is about something that isn't as listed.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> I don't know if anyone is still watching, but on tonight's episode could he not just have let enough air out of the tires of the monster truck to drop it the needed inches?


monster truck tires are a heavy beaded tire, and are if you were to deflate them you'd run the risk of the tire coming off the rim, and while that would be bad enough on a car, it would be disasterous for a monster truck headed down the highway.

typically they are transported with the large tires replaced with regular sized tires, but that isn't probably wasn't an option.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

innocentfreak said:


> I also can't imagine there isn't something in the website terms that covers
> inaccurate listings. It seems every episode now is about something that isn't as listed.


the transporter could refuse the delivery if the item was not as listed, but they have an incentive to get the deal done, as otherwise they have driven who knows how far to get the shipment picked up and would be paid nothing if they refuse.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

the cost of oversized load permits adds up, and some states can be pretty expensive. but the biggest issue with oversized loads is that some states prohibit driving after daylight, during rush hour periods, require pilot cars, etc. Those are the requirements that really cost those guys money.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Mikeyis4dcats said:


> monster truck tires are a heavy beaded tire, and are if you were to deflate them you'd run the risk of the tire coming off the rim, and while that would be bad enough on a car, it would be disasterous for a monster truck headed down the highway.
> 
> typically they are transported with the large tires replaced with regular sized tires, but that isn't probably wasn't an option.


Good to know. They did say the guy didn't have travel tires, but didn't address why lowering the truck wasn't an option.


----------



## NetJunkie (Feb 19, 2003)

Do monster trucks have some suspension travel? Could ratchet it down and compress it a bit.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Is it even possible for that rear dualy wheel to come off on the passanger side, get in front of the truck, and then cross over into oncoming traffic? Something about that scene seemed really off and highly edited to me.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

The whole thing about Jarrett losing the bid because he lost power on his laptop seemed a bit contrived as well.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Azlen said:


> The whole thing about Jarrett losing the bid because he lost power on his laptop seemed a bit contrived as well.


well we've discussed that bidding process before and know that is all staged. They do NOT pull over at a certain time and log in. These bids happen over a long period of time and then the seller chooses who they want. Similiar to an Ebay auction.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> Is it even possible for that rear dualy wheel to come off on the passanger side, get in front of the truck, and then cross over into oncoming traffic? Something about that scene seemed really off and highly edited to me.


It could come off, she brakes and wheel keeps going. Robbie astride a thermonuclear missile. :up::up::up:


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

They've changed the voice-over intro this season to say that U-ship offers special timed-auctions to high-level shippers (something to that wording). So if they are being honest, it sounds like the drivers we see have a different access to the site than normal folks.

Of course it could still all be staged. Either way, I love the show.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

The whole bidding and laptop dying was a bit annoying but what was worse is the whole price drop of 50% and the we can't do it for that low but at the end it seems Robbie and Chris made a decent profit (though they did save a few thousand by having two trucks and drivers already).


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anybody else chuckle like Beavis and Butthead when Jen talks about needing big loads?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

pmyers said:


> Anybody else chuckle like Beavis and Butthead when Jen talks about needing big loads?


Yes cause my inner 12 yr old is always on alert.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

pmyers said:


> Is it even possible for that rear dualy wheel to come off on the passanger side, get in front of the truck, and then cross over into oncoming traffic? Something about that scene seemed really off and highly edited to me.


Having been in a vehicle where the passenger rear wheel departed midtrip, it works just like that. Ours passed partly because it was going downhill. They got passed because when the wheel departed, they lost all forward power. With that load, they would have a significant loss of speed. Physics would dictate a left curve due to the tilt of the axis of rotation.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> They've changed the voice-over intro this season to say that U-ship offers special timed-auctions to high-level shippers (something to that wording). So if they are being honest, it sounds like the drivers we see have a different access to the site than normal folks.
> 
> Of course it could still all be staged. Either way, I love the show.


I think its all staged. They just changed the opening to cover up the fact that people likely kept going to uship and not seeing what they see on the show.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Donbadabon said:


> They've changed the voice-over intro this season to say that U-ship offers special timed-auctions to high-level shippers (something to that wording). So if they are being honest, it sounds like the drivers we see have a different access to the site than normal folks.
> 
> Of course it could still all be staged. Either way, I love the show.


I think it's staged because there's no way Jarred (the guy with the van that is always screwing up) would get invited to those special auctions with such crappy feedback.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I did find it interesting that the shipper didn't pick Roy even though he had shipped stuff for him before.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I did find it interesting that the shipper didn't pick Roy even though he had shipped stuff for him before.


Yes, total burn. Roy was surprised too.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Anybody else thinking that it must be just Robbie's kid and not Chris's? She said "my son" quite a few times. That kind of surprised me.


----------



## markb (Jul 24, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> They've changed the voice-over intro this season to say that U-ship offers special timed-auctions to high-level shippers (something to that wording). So if they are being honest, it sounds like the drivers we see have a different access to the site than normal folks.
> 
> Of course it could still all be staged. Either way, I love the show.


The term they use is "select top level transporters". Probably code for "the fools on this stupid TV show".


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Anybody else thinking that it must be just Robbie's kid and not Chris's? She said "my son" quite a few times. That kind of surprised me.


I assumed it wasn't his son, since she never said their son or anything like that.


----------



## Mikeyis4dcats (Oct 2, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Is it even possible for that rear dualy wheel to come off on the passanger side, get in front of the truck, and then cross over into oncoming traffic? Something about that scene seemed really off and highly edited to me.


yes, tires come off vehicles and into oncoming traffic regularly. The wheel is spinning very fast, faster than the truck is moving.


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

That's not possible, it would be spinning exactly the speed the truck is moving.

What happens is that as soon as the wheel comes off, obviously the truck would slow down at a fast rate (it can't move very fast with only 3 wheels!). Then the wheel that came off slows down much slower.


----------



## MarkofT (Jul 27, 2001)

Anyone ever look at the uShip website? They have a flash slideshow highlighting 10 transport companies. 5 of them are the stars of Shipping Wars and all of them have 5 star ratings.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

MarkofT said:


> Anyone ever look at the uShip website? They have a flash slideshow highlighting 10 transport companies. 5 of them are the stars of Shipping Wars and all of them have 5 star ratings.


You have to think Jarrett's portrayal in the show has hurt his business. Wonder if he gets paid more to compensate.


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I did find it interesting that the shipper didn't pick Roy even though he had shipped stuff for him before.


I think you mean Marc, right?


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Ment said:


> You have to think Jarrett's portrayal in the show has hurt his business. Wonder if he gets paid more to compensate.





zordude said:


> I think you mean Marc, right?


Or Roy, who would hire that guy??


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I'd definitely hire Roy or one of his crew. He knows how to ship.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

He's perfect. :up:


----------



## vertigo235 (Oct 27, 2000)

I admit he does seem to know what he is doing.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I think Roy's the only one of them I'd hire as well. Jarrett and Jen are self-explanatory, and Marc has picked up the incredibly stupid habit of taking jobs clearly meant for closed trailers, then putting on the Mr. Ignorant face whenever things rust or get scratched from brushing against tree branches.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I might ship my dog if I could get Jen to show up at my house


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I might ship my dog if I could get Jen to show up at my house


So you're going Jen over Robbie?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> So you're going Jen over Robbie?


ahh man....do I have to chose? 

That would be a close call but I'd say Jen would win.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> ahh man....do I have to chose?
> 
> That would be a close call but I'd say Jen would win.


Well, obviously I would hire 1 and have them sub-hire the other, as Jen did with hiring Roy... Myself though, I'd have to go with Robbie.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

zordude said:


> I think you mean Marc, right?


Oops, you're right. It was Marc.

Roy would've been like "Screw him. I didn't want to ship his piece of %^$^$***## anyway."


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Ment said:


> You have to think Jarrett's portrayal in the show has hurt his business. Wonder if he gets paid more to compensate.


It hasn't hurt him according to the Uship website:

http://www.uship.com/profile/jjncsu2000/

Perfect 5 star rating.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

So Jarretts driving a church bus now? Didn't we seem him lease a new van last season?


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Didn't know the new season started. Going to watch it tonight.

Jarrett and good decisions don't go together at least in terms of the show.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

I liked the rig the young couple have now, I wish they'd show it to us a little more. Isn't that a new tractor for the big rig guy too? Seems to me it's been red in the past and now it's blue. I have no idea why I watch this show, it's as staged as "Operation Repo". The magician needed a slap, don't you think man?


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

I like when the magician was levitating the crate you could see the thing around his neck and the strain on his face all hunched over lifting it.


----------



## verdugan (Sep 9, 2003)

Jayjoans said:


> Isn't that a new tractor for the big rig guy too? Seems to me it's been red in the past and now it's blue.


I haven't watched this episode, but in previous seasons it was blue.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

I hope Robbie and whatshisname weren't really just randomly stopping at restaurants trying to bum some waste oil. I know in my neck of the woods we have services that have contracts with restaurants for the grease. They treat it and then sell it as biodiesel. I'm not sure why a couple of people just passing through think they could just descend on anywhere and suck it up for themselves.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

ElJay said:


> I hope Robbie and whatshisname weren't really just randomly stopping at restaurants trying to bum some waste oil. I know in my neck of the woods we have services that have contracts with restaurants for the grease. They treat it and then sell it as biodiesel. I'm not sure why a couple of people just passing through think they could just descend on anywhere and suck it up for themselves.


I wondered about that too, one of the things it's also used for is making soap from that smelly nasty stuff.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Bees - is that how they normally transport live hives, in an open flatbed?

Seems like you would lose a ton of bees to the wind.

I assumed it was going to be in a closed trailer. Crazy.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Donbadabon said:


> Bees - is that how they normally transport live hives, in an open flatbed?
> 
> Seems like you would lose a ton of bees to the wind.
> 
> I assumed it was going to be in a closed trailer. Crazy.


They didn't put wire netting in between a few of the hives entrances probably for the effect so the bees could get out and buzz around. Better episode.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

What's with all the guest shippers? Are they just auditions so they have a bench in case one of the regulars asks for more money or something?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Azlen said:


> What's with all the guest shippers? Are they just auditions so they have a bench in case one of the regulars asks for more money or something?


Typical "M.O" for A&E. They did the same thing with Storage Wars, Property Wars, etc etc.

MPR=Money, Power, Respect...really?


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

They've already changed out shippers. Chris and Robbie are replacements for a married couple from Season 1. Chris and Robbie I like. The blonde morons were 1 step above MPR, but they both were terrible.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

How many trucks do Chris and Robbie have?

Every new ep they are in a different vehicle.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Snappa77 said:


> How many trucks do Chris and Robbie have?
> 
> Every new ep they are in a different vehicle.


I seem to remember 3: A plain white pickup, a big grey one that takes the oil, and that awesome big orange truck/rig.

If I had to take a guess the white truck scenes were filmed a long time ago and then they upgraded.


----------



## tripmac (Oct 4, 2004)

pmyers said:


> I seem to remember 3: A plain white pickup, a big grey one that takes the oil, and that awesome big orange truck/rig.
> 
> If I had to take a guess the white truck scenes were filmed a long time ago and then they upgraded.


Then there was the jacked up pickup/expedition when they went to get the chandalier this season.


----------



## Swirl_Junkie (Mar 11, 2001)

Three on the facebook page.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Chris and Robbie look like they spend all their money on stupid-looking aftermarket truck parts from JC Whitney.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Dear network execs: After your back to back episodes of BS, last night, my season pass has been cancelled. First you manufacture a contest between Roy and Robby followed by an episode that has Roy delivering some "mystery case" while a vagrant is sleeping in a doll house hauled by the bearded guy. It was just too much BS for me, and I'm out!

Call me simple, but the show was plenty interesting to me when it was just about shipping strange things.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I seem to remember 3: A plain white pickup, a big grey one that takes the oil, and that awesome big orange truck/rig.
> 
> If I had to take a guess the white truck scenes were filmed a long time ago and then they upgraded.


And in this week's episodes, Chris claimed they have 4.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

pmyers said:


> Dear network execs: After your back to back episodes of BS, last night, my season pass has been cancelled. First you manufacture a contest between Roy and Robby followed by an episode that has Roy delivering some "mystery case" while a vagrant is sleeping in a doll house hauled by the bearded guy. It was just too much BS for me, and I'm out!
> 
> Call me simple, but the show was plenty interesting to me when it was just about shipping strange things.


Yeah, these 2 were the worst episodes yet. I will give it another week, but this show is heading downhill from here.

What is it with A&E? Make it past a season or 2, and they clearly run out of original material, so they go to this garbage. Evidence: Every A&E reality show.

How long before the bartering show is ruined?


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

The mystery case was the dumbest thing I've ever seen. Who would pay someone to carry a case only to lead and follow them to their destination?

And the 'attack' at the gas station was just way over the top.

While we know a lot of situations are manufactured, I don't understand the logic behind going to this level. Are there really people out there that were on the edges of their seats wondering if Roy was going to be attacked?


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Wait. You don't think Roy's mystery case shipment was real? I was ok with the fake competition. Robbie and Chris had to know though that picking up a trailer from the impound lot probably meant there was a fine still associated with the trailer. Even if the fine was paid, the lot will charge a storage fee and unless the owner paid earlier in the day there would be some type of fee.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Frylock said:


> ...What is it with A&E? Make it past a season or 2, and they clearly run out of original material, so they go to this garbage. Evidence: Every A&E reality show.
> 
> How long before the bartering show is ruined?


Totally agree.

I could argue they have already ruined the bartering show.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Dear network execs: After your back to back episodes of BS, last night, my season pass has been cancelled. First you manufacture a contest between Roy and Robby followed by an episode that has Roy delivering some "mystery case" while a vagrant is sleeping in a doll house hauled by the bearded guy. It was just too much BS for me, and I'm out!
> 
> Call me simple, but the show was plenty interesting to me when it was just about shipping strange things.


This.

My wife would make fun of me for watching it when it was about shipping things, but after last night's episodes she's just plain disgusted with me. I can't blame her. LAME.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

I didn't hate the bet episode as much as some did but I really thought the box episode was ridiculous. Could those soldiers or whatever they were supposed to be look any less like soldiers. Many just looked uncomfortable holding a weapon.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

No mention of the episode with this guy?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> This.
> 
> My wife would make fun of me for watching it when it was about shipping things, but after last night's episodes she's just plain disgusted with me. I can't blame her. LAME.


LOL...I had to cancel the SP in front of her just to save face!


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

Azlen said:


> No mention of the episode with this guy?


Yeah I didn't even make it to Roy's mystery shipment. Jared's shipment here was the end of the line for me. The show has been getting increasingly contrived and the entertainment value has been declining because of it.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Roy died today of a heart attack in Texas.

RIP Roy.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/...ng-wars-reality-star-roy-garber-dies/4645199/


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Oh man that is so sad.


----------



## CraigK (Jun 9, 2006)

He was my favorite on the show. RIP


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I know. I just recently started watching. He was so danged entertaining, I almost welled up when I read he had died. 

Plus, he has a cat, that always makes me emotional.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Although, if he really did have a history of heart issues, it was suicide to continue smoking.

We dealt with that in my family this last year.


----------



## cannonz (Oct 23, 2011)

Very sad, I would have guessed he was older than 49.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Rest in peace, Roy.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Rip


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I will definitely miss Roy. Show won't be the same without him.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

Loved Roy, he was an ass but knew his business inside and out. He as great for the show, none of the tryout guests they've had in the previous seasons stood out for me so he'll be sorely missed. Condolences to his family and kitty.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Yeah, I think I remember his son coming out with him on a run, thinking about getting into the family business.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Roy was probably the best shipper on the show. He was arrogant, but he did back it up a number of times so for that I give him a pass. Most shipments he would spend extra money for lumber and supplies to make sure it was secured. I am sure he factored that in to his bids but I am sure a number of others did not actually bid on those items due to having to come up with more creative ways to properly transport the shipment.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

What a shame. I liked him on the show. 
He will be hard to replace.

RIP Roy


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

RIP. The show is done without him.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Season 6  episodes just aired yesterday. I had forgotten about Roy's passing until at the end of the second episode they had the final screen with In Memory to Roy Garber. I am still enjoying the show, its is one that I can have in the background while I work on other things as I mainly like seeing the odd things people are shipping then the rest is more or less background noise.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

They did the In Memory of after the first episode as well. It was sad to see him again, because it reminded me how bad the show will be when he is off it. They keep trying to find new people to add, and they always stink. Replacing Roy will be tough.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I knew he had died but totally forgot until I read this thread today.

rip Roy

"A nickel is holding up a dollar!"


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

They tried to add more boobs replace him but it won't be the same. Love ya Roy!


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Frylock said:


> They did the In Memory of after the first episode as well. It was sad to see him again, because it reminded me how bad the show will be when he is off it. They keep trying to find new people to add, and they always stink. Replacing Roy will be tough.


I missed it. Like I said earlier good one for the background as I work on other things.

I am with everyone else it will be impossible to replace Roy. He was cocky and arrogant, but he backed it up (unlike Jarrett).


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm curious as to how they are going to handle Roy's death. I hope they don't ignore it. He deserves more than just the "In Memory" thing.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I hate the new version, sans Roy.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I hate the new version, sans Roy.


Yeah, I FF through the episode pretty quickly yesterday. 
I noticed Robbie and Chris were gone too.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

Disappointed they couldn't even do a two minute segment on remembering Roy. He deserved more than the "in memory" card last week.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

I guess I haven't gotten in to the futher episodes yet. the last one I saw did have Robbie and Chris in it, but it showed "in memory of Roy Garber" You know... we don't hear Roy's last name at all, they could have put a picture of him under it.

I dislike the replacement's I've seen thus far. Those two blonde chicks are painful to watch. I'd rather another awesome and abrasive person like Roy.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

ducker said:


> I guess I haven't gotten in to the futher episodes yet. the last one I saw did have Robbie and Chris in it, but it showed "in memory of Roy Garber" You know... we don't hear Roy's last name at all, they could have put a picture of him under it.
> 
> I dislike the replacement's I've seen thus far. Those two blonde chicks are painful to watch. I'd rather another awesome and abrasive person like Roy.


The newest episode this week still had Marc, Jenn and Jarrett but added a new couple and a female with what looks to be a big rig who thinks she is sexier than she really is.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

If I have a plane to ship I'm certainly not letting the truck driver take it apart.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

ok....I'm really close to bailing on this show. The producers have managed to f*ck up what used to be a good show.

I don't need made up crap like having to take a plane apart or getting calls in the middle of a haul to pick up random crap just to make some fake deadline.

I think this show died with Roy.

I don't mean to Threadcrap but I've watched this show from the first and hate the direction it has taken.


----------



## Azlen (Nov 25, 2002)

I thought the whole thing with Jenn and the urban assault vehicle in last night's episode was laughably bad and very set up. There's no way a company selling those would let someone who knew nothing about it deliver it to one of their clients. Beyond stupid.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

I agree. I loved the show up until the last few episodes. They are really stretching it to create fake drama and it is annoying.

I'm giving it one more week and if it isn't better I am done.


----------



## bikegeek (Dec 28, 2006)

Jenn with the vehicle was a joke. Of course all the defensive buttons are going to be unlabeled and she is going to hit every one of them at the client's house - right after they mention that the client doesn't want to disrupt his neighbors.

I think Chris and Robbie bailed just in time.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

The show really took a turn with the Roy secret package thing last year, not sure how much longer I can bear to watch.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

Pretty rough.... I have 2 of the lastest still to watch, but last week's with those 2 blonde chicks saying they can crate... and laughing it up. *EYEROLL* it's one thing for them to mention it and that's it but the stretched it out for a while, and then to think that their minor "flirting" got them to ignore the scuff marks? I agree with the other posters... I'm coming really close to bailing on this show too. The younger guy who says he's a great shipper... Really annoying as well.. (and not in an awesome way that Roy or Robbie and Chris were)


----------



## billboard_NE (May 18, 2005)

Same here, I am about done. Up until the late set episode I thought Mark's truck was broken, he has not galled something for a long time.


----------



## Maui (Apr 22, 2000)

Only one of the three new haulers has hauled anything in the first 4 episodes they have been on.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Isn't it ironic that by the producers "fixing" the show, they are actually turning away their audiance. They never learn. 

Their are enough strange things to ship out there.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

It's all crap at this point. I don't believe for a second that a builder of custom vehicles couldn't (they don't have a standard shipper?) or wouldn't drive it the few hours to their client and show them how it operates and instead hire and unknown and expect them to walk their client through the vehicle.

I've been losing interest for a while. I would never expect someone I hire to ship something to be able to disassemble and reassemble it at the destination, there should be other "experts" at either end to do that.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Or that a shipper would ever accept a clause that has a $500 an hour penalty for being late....


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

yeah, losing Roy lost the show. It's not the same anymore. I give it another episode or 2 before I give up on it.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

It would have been this bad even with Roy. He was part of that mystery package debacle last year, clearly he was game for the setups too. He was an interesting guy in an interesting person vacuum. Too bad he's gone, but in any other situation he would have just been the weird stuck up 420 cat dude.

This show's demise has nothing to do with Roy's demise. It was already circling the drain.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Jayjoans said:


> It would have been this bad even with Roy. He was part of that mystery package debacle last year, clearly he was game for the setups too. He was an interesting guy in an interesting person vacuum. Too bad he's gone, but in any other situation he would have just been the weird stuck up 420 cat dude.
> 
> This show's demise has nothing to do with Roy's demise. It was already circling the drain.


Totally agree. I miss Roy but his absence isn't what is killing this.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Done, the unrealistic shippers with their deadlines is ridiculous.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

I'm done too.

Granted, Jen's failure to rent a refrigerated truck was idiotic, but did it not occur to anyone to cut the damn butter sculpture _before_ she arrived if there was only a six-hour window? So many item breakdowns on this show needlessly wait until after the transporter arrives, but I guess it makes for good drama.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

Done too. Loved it so much in the beginning. Not sure why they feel they have to muck up the formula. It is New Coke all over again.


----------



## ellinj (Feb 26, 2002)

Donbadabon said:


> Done too. Loved it so much in the beginning. Not sure why they feel they have to muck up the formula. It is New Coke all over again.


It seems to be the trend to increase the so called drama and or tension.

Used to Love American Restoration, but now they spend more time on hijinks then actual restorations, same with Pawn Stars. Used to also like Bar Rescue, but now it is just a bunch of Taffer yelling at people.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I'm out to. What a shame.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

It looks like I'm damn close to following trend. I only watched 1 of the 2 new episodes last night. I just didn't want to be bothered. The extended stupid bidding part, the fact the new people are insanely stupid in general. I guess they ditched the 2 blond chicks? The replacement couple to the original isn't nearly there.

I didn't think American Restoration was showing anymore. I used to watch that, but haven't in a long time.


----------



## snowjay (Mar 27, 2007)

I actually thought the last 2 episodes were probably the most "normal" of the season so far. Not saying they were good but some of the others were more ridiculous. I'll tough it out one more week...


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Come back for at least the one with Roy in the title. Still stupid new guy, stupid stuff, but it's a nice, understated tribute to him featuring Jen. He would have hated it. I'll admit I teared up a little over the ol' bastard. 

I'm not sure I'm interested in this season past that.


----------



## Donbadabon (Mar 5, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> Come back for at least the one with Roy in the title. Still stupid new guy, stupid stuff, but it's a nice, understated tribute to him featuring Jen. He would have hated it. I'll admit I teared up a little over the ol' bastard.


Thanks for the heads up. It is replaying this week, setup to record it.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

No you're not better than Roy..


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I did like the Roy tribute. That was sweet.

It's also sad that when I saw the item come up, I thought Roy had already shipped those! Clearly I watch this show too much.


----------



## ducker (Feb 21, 2006)

It was a decent episode - but it also felt a bit like a plant. Although it's all good since it did feel like a tribute to Roy.

Bidding process still feels really annoying stupid. The stupid new guy is annoying and stupid. The new couple are ok... but not as good as the previous couple, and I'm really just sick of episodes with Jen, Mark, and Jared driving.

And the ironic thing is... before I would be like.. I'd love to see an episode with Roy, or the other couple...

Yet now. I'm just ok with out watching, since I don't care about the new chick, the new kid, or the new couple.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It was totally a plant. I really didn't care. I was glad they decided to do something more than a footnote.


----------



## Jayjoans (Jan 23, 2003)

Wow.

Talented producers figured out a way to make this show even worse. Besides that silly fat person repo show, this must be the worst scripted reality show on the air.

I laughed when the idiot with the bus had it towed from behind the piercing parlor, and as the client wheeled the table back to the shop after finding the bus had been towed, the bus was clearly visible in the reflection off of the shop windows across the street. Ooops.

SP deleted.


----------

